# Taster sperren mit Siemens Logo



## KM1990 (8 Januar 2013)

Guten Tag, 
ich möchte bei meiner Siemens Logo ein Relais programmieren.

Beispiel:
Taster I1 wird geschlossen,
danach wird der Verbrucher angesteuert und gleichzeitig über ein relais der taster unterbrochen um ein Nachschalten (2. Betätigung) zu vermeiden.


Gibt es diese Funktion mit dem Relais in der Programmierung?
Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichk den Eingang zu sperren?

Vielen Dank!!!

MfG


----------



## KM1990 (8 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
habe gerade weiter experimentiert und haben festgestellt, dass ich mit einem zweiten Taster nicht den gleichen Ausgang wie mit dem ersten Taster ansteuern kann.
Wie kommt das?
Gibt es da eine Lösung für?


DANKE!

LG


----------



## Mobi (8 Januar 2013)

Die Lösung heißt "And". Du musst die beiden Taster Und-Verknüpfen. Und bitte keinen Doppelthread. Einer reicht.

Und zu deiner ersten Frage. Wie passiert denn das ausschalten wieder? Und wann darf man wieder den Taster betätigen?


----------



## KM1990 (8 Januar 2013)

hi, Danke schon mal für diene Antwort,
allerdings wäre aus meiner sicht dan ein "oder" sinnvoller um unabhängig voneinander schalten zu können.

Die Steuerung soll eine Alarm-Schaltung sein.

Eingang 1: schaltendes Relais vom Funkmeldeempfänger
Eingang 2: Reset / Aus
Ausgang 1: Licht im Haus (Funkschalter)
Ausgang 2: Impuls für Torsteuerung


Bei Alarmierung soll für ca. 10min. das Licht im Haus eingeschaltet und das Tor automatisch geöffnet werden.
Bei 2. Alarmeirung der Leitstelle, schaltet das Relai vom Empfänger erneut. Wenn ich diesen Eingang nicht "Sperren" würde, würde die Schaltung (Logo) ja erneut auslösen und das Licht geht wieder aus und das Tor zu.

Das wäre blöd und wenn es um Leben und Tot geht, sehr sehr sehr schlecht!


Vielen Dank bereits im Vorraus für deine Hilfe.


PS: Falls du noch mehr Vorschläge oder vielleicht bessere hast, lasse ich mich gerne beraten!

LG


----------



## hucki (11 Januar 2013)

KM1990 schrieb:


> ...
> Eingang 1: schaltendes Relais vom Funkmeldeempfänger
> Eingang 2: Reset / Aus
> Ausgang 1: Licht im Haus (Funkschalter)
> ...


Wieso schaltet da das Relais ein 2. Mal? Dann nimmst Du das falsche Relais bzw. die falsche Ansteuerung.
Du hast ein Eingang der nur EIN und einen der nur AUS schaltet. Da kann man doch sooft auf EIN drücken wie man will - EIN bleibt EIN.

Versteh' ich das richtig, das die Ausgänge jeweils einen Impuls zum Toggeln eines nachgeschalteten Stromstoßschalter bzw. der Torsteuerung ausgeben sollen? Den gleichen Brams hatten wir doch neulich erst. Warum steuert ihr nicht wenigstens das Licht dann nur noch mit der Logo (bzw. SPS) und höchstens einem nachgeschaltetem Relais zur Leistungserhöhung statt Stromstoßschalter. Dieses Umschalten mal in und mal außerhalb der Logo (bzw. SPS) geht erfahrungsgemäß immer wieder in die Hose.

Nach Deiner Beschreibung würde ich das so lösen (Licht nur in der Logo geschalten):


----------



## KM1990 (15 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
habe meine Steuerung bereits Fertig, läuft alles Super.

PS: Ich muss meine Steuerung über externe Relais schalten, da ich nur eine 2-Adrige Leitung durchs Haus zur Garage frei habe.

Vielen Dank an Euch für eure Hilfen!!!!

Lg


----------



## hucki (15 Januar 2013)

KM1990 schrieb:


> ... habe meine Steuerung bereits Fertig ...


Würdest Du Dein Programm hier online stellen?
Scheinst ja nicht der Einzigste zu sein, der sowas in der Art braucht.


----------



## hucki (17 Januar 2013)

KM1990 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag,
> brauchst du das für deine Zwecke?
> Dann stellt sich die Frage, ob du das genauso lösen möchtest wie ich es getan habe, kann dir aber gerne bei deinem Projekt helfen, sofern ich die Ahnung davon habe.
> 
> ...


Nö, ich persönlich brauch' das nicht. Eher im Gegenteil, ich hab' ja versucht, Dir zu helfen.

Das Forum dient in meinen Augen dazu, Probleme zu lösen und nicht nur zu erzählen.
Wenn jetzt jemand Deinen Thread öffnet, weil er ein ähnliches Problem hat, wäre es einfach schön, wenn er am Ende auch mögliche Lösungsansätze dafür findet.
Und ich geh' mal davon aus, das Deine Lösung etwas anders aussieht, als der Vorschlag in meinem Post, also findet derjenige schon 2 Ansätze.

Davon lebt das Forum! Es ist wie immer im Leben ein Nehmen* und Geben*.


----------

